# Teaching at SRS School Dubai



## MissS_185

I live in the UK and have been offered an interview at the SRS school in Dubai just wonderd if anyone could tell me a bit more about it? E.g. Whats it like? Standard of education? Or does anyone know anyone who works there?

Any information will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Miss_S


----------



## Pink Fairie

MissS_185 said:


> I live in the UK and have been offered an interview at the SRS school in Dubai just wonderd if anyone could tell me a bit more about it? E.g. Whats it like? Standard of education? Or does anyone know anyone who works there?
> 
> Any information will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Miss_S


Not familiar with this school, when you get your posts up i'l pm you  good luck and congratulations on new post


----------



## trendybendy

Hi Miss S, 

Did you attend the interview? I had one for SRS (primary) last week and have received a job offer today. 

x


----------



## MissS_185

Yeah I did! But haven't heard anything yet - maybe not a good sign that you've had an offer I haven't had anything! Lol! Did they email you? I thought my interview went well - so I am just keeping my fingers crossed. xx


----------



## MissS_185

When did you get your email? I'm going crazy checking emails every 5 minutes! Lol 😁😁


----------



## trendybendy

I got my email Monday but was in my spam so saw it there Tuesday. Have you checked your junk/spam? There were a couple of positions available. When did you interview Fri or Sat?


----------



## MissS_185

Been offered it this morning   just waiting for the offer!!! Scary and exciting x


----------



## trendybendy

Congrats! So did they call? Tell me more... Would PM you but Ive not got my post count yet! Are you excited? Which day did you go for the interview?


----------



## trendybendy

Did they say which year group?


----------



## MissS_185

It's a secondary job - business studies. So it's year 9 upwards. Yeah they called me this morning. Just waiting on the package now. It's madness that I in actual fact could be going now. Are you excited? Is your package good?x


----------



## trendybendy

Package is pretty much Dubai standard from what I can gather. Good Luck, keep me updated x


----------



## Marianne89

Hi Guys...just saying hello! I'm teaching there too this year (primary). Would be good to be in touch with fellow newbies!


----------



## trendybendy

Marianne89 said:


> Hi Guys...just saying hello! I'm teaching there too this year (primary). Would be good to be in touch with fellow newbies!


Hi Marianne, 

I will be teaching in the primary base too, very excited. When did you accept the job? I accepted mine in March. Will try to send you a message on here but not sure if you will receive it due to there being a minimum post requirement. We have a growing group on facebook of people, mainly teachers, who are moving out the Dubai this summer. It has proved to be very helpful.

x


----------



## jamila

Heya, I will be starting SRS in August too. Would love to get to know people before I head out.


----------



## trendybendy

jamila said:


> Heya, I will be starting SRS in August too. Would love to get to know people before I head out.


Hi Jamila, when have you booked your flight? I arrive on the 20th and cannot believe it is just over 6 weeks away! eeekkk! Are you teaching primary or secondary?


----------



## jamila

Hey, I actually just got the job few days ago so still need to sort out visa. I will prob come around the same time. I am going to be int he kindergarden age group, so nursery children. Do you have a facebook group for the other teachers starting. Do you know who you are staying with?


----------



## trendybendy

jamila said:


> Hey, I actually just got the job few days ago so still need to sort out visa. I will prob come around the same time. I am going to be int he kindergarden age group, so nursery children. Do you have a facebook group for the other teachers starting. Do you know who you are staying with?


Hiya Jamila! 

There is fb group - send miss s (shes the moderator) or me a msg with your email and we will invite you. I tried to message you but I'm not sure you got it. Same to Marianne also, I'm not sure you got my msg as I think I put my email in and they block them. 

Not sure what you mean by who I am staying with? We have 1 bed apts at Ghoroob Mirdif (vids are on youtube). 

Btw, I was under the impression we did not need to get a visa. British Citizens can stay for 30 days without a visa and that can be extended to 90 days on request. The school processes the work visa for us when we arrive as per the staff handbook / contract. If you haven't received the new starter docs I could email them to you. Did you get the msg from the ast head with school info on policies, curriculum etc?


----------



## Beth123

Hi everyone going to work at SRS, I will be joining you all in Dubai in August, I am 24 from London and I have only just accepted the job 4 days ago. What year group are you all teaching? I still have to book my flight what date are people flying? The accommodation looks good too. 
Cant wait to chat with you all.
B x


----------



## trendybendy

I will be teaching Y1 and am flying out with Miss S 19th aug. Getting very excited about Dubai and now Mirdif. It appears to be a great place to live and Mirdif City Centre looks cool and just discovered Dubai Mushrif Park | Mushrif Park In Dubai | Dubai Park Mushrif is across the road pretty much.


----------



## nikkisizer

trendybendy said:


> I will be teaching Y1 and am flying out with Miss S 19th aug. Getting very excited about Dubai and now Mirdif. It appears to be a great place to live and Mirdif City Centre looks cool and just discovered Dubai Mushrif Park | Mushrif Park In Dubai | Dubai Park Mushrif is across the road pretty much.


Hello trendybendy,

I have lived in Mirdif for the past six years and I can tell you that there are not many other places in Dubai that I would rather be.

It has a great expat community and is well established with lots of shopping malls/cinema's/parks/gyms/hotels/restaurants/bars/pubs very close by, usually within 5-10 mins drive.

When you arrive feel free to drop me a PM, I live very close by and I'd be more than happy to meet up with a few of you, I know of some local nice places for welcome drinkies


----------



## tmld28

Hi everyone, I am currently working at SRS and we have just been moved to new accommodation in Mirdif. If anyone has any questions send me a message and il try to answer them for you.


----------



## trendybendy

Perfect timing tmld28! I've noticed on the inventory for the apt that is has a DEWA security deposit section (DEWA no: ___ Deposit amount___ and Paid by___). Will I have to pay this on arrival or will the school have already activated my supply for me?


----------



## tmld28

Your DEWA will be connected already when you arrive, as for paying the deposit, I am pretty sure that school pay for it. I have not been asked to pay it anyway. Are you primary or secondary?


----------



## trendybendy

I'm Primary - will be in Y1. And you? Any packing advice? lol, getting your life in 37kgs is proving a task but I really do not want to ship things. Have you been to Mushrif Park, it looks very close on google maps anyway?


----------



## lxinuk

Hi TMLD, we have just arrived and I am looking for a property. If I drive to uptown Mirdif will I find estate agents there? Getting hold of them on the phone is proving tricky.....can I find agent offices there? Any tips?


----------



## tmld28

Hi lxinuk, 

I am sorry but I don't know if there are any agents in Mirdif. Have you tried Better Homes? I know they have offices all over dubai.. Sorry I cant be of better help to you.


----------



## lxinuk

Hi TMLD, thank you for responding....I have now spoken to about 20 agents and seen about 10 villas and I think I've struck lucky!!! Thanks xx


----------



## smeigag

*mirdif*



tmld28 said:


> Hi everyone, I am currently working at SRS and we have just been moved to new accommodation in Mirdif. If anyone has any questions send me a message and il try to answer them for you.


Hi TMLD28,
I will be working at SRS from September and i wanted to know about distances:
1. how far (walking) is the accommodation from mirdif city center and mushrif park
2. how does one travel from accommodation to SRS school without a car at least at the begining.
3.what does accomodation feel like eg small or spacious, nearest pool and gym
4.any pictures or maps i can look at

Thanks


----------



## bilkis

I was wondering if someone can help. I am a qualified teacher and has worked In a British school for 4 years. I am looking for a job in Dubai but without much success. Please can someone advise me on where I can look and help with my cv would be very much appreciated 
Thanks in advance


----------



## lxinuk

bilkis said:


> I was wondering if someone can help. I am a qualified teacher and has worked In a British school for 4 years. I am looking for a job in Dubai but without much success. Please can someone advise me on where I can look and help with my cv would be very much appreciated
> Thanks in advance


Hi,
If I were you I would write an amazing CV and cover letter and DHL it to the schools where you WANT to work, any advert or agent I spoke to never came through (although there are many success stories)... Do your research, find the schools, call them get the name of HR and either email (and follow up in a week) or print/bind a really nice applications and send it in. I landed a job after the first 'cold call' but the research was thorough! 
HTH
Lx


----------



## bilkis

Thanks for that. I will certainly try this way


----------



## Victoria111

Hello, Ive accepted a job offer at SRS and will be coming out on with my husband on the 7th of Dec, We are both from Northern Ireland, in our twenties 21, 23 and are just looking for some information or any one who has made the move also. 
What is the school like? The accomadation? etc


----------



## Lullalu

Not a very nice area- you would need to get a cab to get to the 'good' parts of the city.
School is...OK


----------



## trendybendy

Hi, I'm one of the newbies at SRS this year. I really like Mirdif, its a nice area where we are and the apts are great. We are inbetween a decent sized mall and a lovely but very quite "town centre" type area. Yes, we are far from the main areas but it isn't bothering me and my friends. Sunday to Thursday we don't really head out of mirdif as it has everything we need. Its about 30 mins to Jumeirah beach and the heart of the city. That, however, equates to less than 14 quid in a taxi. School is a 10/15 min drive away and a lovely public beach, Mamzar, is very close also. We dont have a pool but its nice to nip to the beach after work although we only really go on thursdays to mark the end of the working week!


----------



## Marianne89

Hi Victoria,

I'm a newbie at SRS too. Started back in August. I second everything trendy bendy has said. Mirdif is a nice, safe area with a huge mall on your doorstep. Get in touch if you want to ask anything else. What are you teaching? I'm in the primary.

Marianne



trendy bendy...just noticed a reply from you from July! Whooops! Bit late now mate eh?


----------



## lxinuk

Not teaching at SRS but we did locate in Mirdiff and it has everything x if I had to stay only in Mirdif I'd be happy! I travel to work/school in Al Soufah by the Burj Al Arab every day. It's about 50km and takes 30 mins. Apart from when I'm lost (smirk - a lot!) I can normally get anywhere within half hour. The beach at Mumzar i(15 mins) s clean, quiet and beautiful. But it's not full of poseurs so it depends what you like!!


----------



## ggm789

Hi can you tell me how SRS is. Hearing some very negative reviews and have interview soon!!
Not sure whether to bother as people saying it could be a career mistake it's that bad??


----------



## lxinuk

I don't k On my way home! Anything about it but I can ask some questions from people who have been around longer......I have heard negative things but only on the Internet xx


----------



## dreamer:)

I have an interview with this week. I have been teaching two years and currently earn 10,200 dhs. Would my salary with SRS be more or less?
Any help really appreciated.


----------



## aoisamkal

*Had interview at SRS*

Hi all,

just wanted to make contact- I had an interview for this school on the phone on Wednesday- am waiting to hear- it seemed to go ok but am panicking now a little. I have three kids so doubt I am a viable option, we are just trying to build a nicer life for ourselves and things here are pretty difficult. I work in a comprehensive at the moment and would have a great relationship with my students and other staff so while I know I need to move on am terrified Ill make a mistake and end up at a school where I don't fit it, anyway would be nice to chat to some people about a big move abroad thanks a mil for reading


----------



## Leumas

*Interview @ SRS Dubai*

Hi all,
I had an interview this week with SRS over the phone and I'm waiting to hear back from them.

I was wondering if anybody working there has any tips or pointers about working there seeing as the last posts about the school are a year old or so.

Thanks!


----------



## Lauzyb1985

Hi, I don't know how much help this will be but I recently told someone who works in education, who has excellent knowledge of Dubai schools, that I was considering applying there and their reaction said it all IMO. Apparently in recent times they have had problems. 

That being said, it would be interesting to hear if anyone else has more info. Perhaps I've been given an unfair impression of it!


----------



## Jammie

MissS_185 are you still at SRS and if not why not? Hope you don't mind me asking 

Any info about the school would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## stewpot61

Have you heard anything about the school yet? have you accepted the job? I am in the process of applying there and would like to know a little more about the school and living in Dubai too.


----------



## su123

*Interview*

Hi I was wondering if anyone on this forum is still teaching at SRS, i have had a Job interview recently, Im not sure how my interview went, i think i let my nerves get the best of me which is unfortunate :/ Anyway im just going to have to wait and see but has anyone heard or had any offers, and what year groups, I applied for FS. Fingers crossed for everyone and good luck !


----------



## Joliviak

Hiya I have been offered a position for primary however I am getting very nervous now from reading reviews. Also I am very worried about it being a 2year contract...I was originally seeking a one year as my first teaching post internationally (especially having heard some horror stories!). Does anyone know (not that I am anticipating this) if it is possible to leave after one year for example if it was awful? And what the in currents for that would be? Being tied in for two years sounds extremely scary especially reading reviews x


----------



## twowheelsgood

Most contracts have a two year clause in order to allow the employer to recoup their costs of getting you into Dubai over a sensible period.

While there are debates as to the exact interpretation of what the employer can ask you to pay back should you leave prior to the two years, it's quite easy to do as you can in extremis pack your bags and walk away. The UAE isn't Qatar where an exit visa is required.

Some interpretations are that zero is repayable, while others view is that the cost of processing your visa etc in Dubai must be repaid, it's small beans.

The only downside of walking away, is that you may leave debts behind in which case you can never return to the UAE without being arrested, and potentially jailed - and that includes flights in transit or diverted flights.

Don't sweat it though A-unless you're rubbish, you'll do find.


----------



## Joliviak

Thank you!! That's great! I wouldn't walk away with debts unpaid under any circumstance. I think it's more just a worry of being tied in for two years if I really hated the position...it is a big step as my first teaching position and moving away from home. I would imagine quite a few people do this given a lot of the reviews people have made?

Thank you!


----------



## su123

*The things i have heard*

I had an interview about a week or so ago but I have not heard anything back, the reason why i applied is because i have heard good stuff about this school, from people who have taught there for many years and went to SRS. My mother in law was the coordinator of KS2 a while back and my husband went to the school as did his brothers and sisters as expat children, (usually 2 free school places). They lived in Dubai for 11 years and his mother taught there for 5 of those years and she said the salary at the time was good and the school was well noted. However obviously with all that said we are talking quiet a long time ago.. and Dubai has changed drastically in that space of time. But if a school has lasted that long then surely it cant be as bad as some people say, i think what you have to accept is that the schools are a business there and they expect teachers to preform to high standards considering all the competition, not like that is the only reason... Anyway, my sister in law is working in Dubai with regents int. she is loving it and my brother in law is also working in Dubai but not in the education sector. Dubai has allot to offer for families and singles, there are always things to do just not the same things you may do back home, but it is westernized on the other hand still cultured. If I got the offer I would not pass on the opportunity. There is an opportunity to make money and save money, to enjoy, to meet new people and to gain a different experience.  Good Luck!


----------



## Mohmed

Hi, I am new to this forum. I have an interview with SRS on Sunday, can anyone please give more information about this school, is the school far from the accommodation? 

Kind regards

Hafiza


----------



## ali.shah

What does SRS stands for? and where is it located? I can help you find out. Have few friends working in GEMS


----------



## Mohmed

Hi, 

SRS its the School of research science, location is Al Qusais Dubai.
Thank your help.

Kind regards


----------



## ali.shah

Mohmed said:


> Hi,
> 
> SRS its the School of research science, location is Al Qusais Dubai.
> Thank your help.
> 
> Kind regards




Mohamed,

I am new to this forum and I believe cannot send PM. I dont know if you have access to the PM. I can guide you more as I know few other institutes in Al Ain hiring more staff.

Good Luck


----------



## Mohmed

Hi, 

I also do not have access to PM. Al Ain is too rural for me. I prefer the city schools.

Kind regards

Miss Mohmed


----------



## ali.shah

Good Morning Mohmed

I agree with you, Al Ain is too rural. I had the same feeling when I first went to one of the universities in Al Ain but there are many in Sharjah and Dubai. I do sometimes get chance to visit different universities as guest speaker covering Supply Chain Management and Lean Operations. 
If you don't mind me asking your area of interest in research, I could possibly talk to my contacts and get you the right POCs


Ali


----------



## Mohmed

Good Morning Ali, 

Thank you for your reply. My field if interest is teaching. I want to teach in the UAE. In a good school which follows the british national curriculum. 



Kind regards

Miss Mohmed


----------



## ali.shah

*SRS School*

I asked one of my friends, she is a teacher in GEMS in Qasais Dubai. She is saying, its not a bad school and is in the school area where all the cluster is. Its a private school and they follow British Curriculum. However, what matters most is the Package and the benefits.


----------



## Mohmed

Thank you for asking your friend. My interview is at 3:00pm UK time.

I guess i will find out the package and benefits through the interview. I am currently lead teacher for teaching and learning in the science department so I would like extra reponsibility if i get it.

Lets see how it goes.

Thank you again for all you help. 

Miss Mohmed


----------



## missfrancesca

*SRS Telephone Interview*

Hello, I don't know if anyone will still look at this thread as posts are quite old. I have a telephone interview tomorrow morning with SRS - can anyone give me any tips or advice as to how there telephone interview went (if you had one). Is anyone working at SRS primary now and could give me some input on what the school is like?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MUM3

tmld28 said:


> Hi everyone, I am currently working at SRS and we have just been moved to new accommodation in Mirdif. If anyone has any questions send me a message and il try to answer them for you.


Hi, I hope you dont mind me asking, are you still with srs? I have just recieved an offer and had a few questions, if you time i would really appreciate it.


----------



## MUM3

missfrancesca said:


> Hello, I don't know if anyone will still look at this thread as posts are quite old. I have a telephone interview tomorrow morning with SRS - can anyone give me any tips or advice as to how there telephone interview went (if you had one). Is anyone working at SRS primary now and could give me some input on what the school is like?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi how did your interview go? did you recieve an offer?


----------



## EnglishRose25

I have just been offered a job in SRS Dubai too. I have been asking around and I am a bit worried because I'm told it doesn't have a great reputation. There are also a lot of vacancies on the website which is a bit worrying. 

Does anyone have information about what they are like to work for? I don't want to make a mistake and commit myself for two years somewhere I will be unhappy.


----------



## MUM3

Hi im in the same boat as you, I have read some mixed reviews, however I asked why they are recruiting so many new staff members and was told alot of them had trouble adjusting to the huge culture change in the uae, the school has a decent report both BOS and KHDA, the package is decent - not the best but decent ....
Do you think you'll take the plunge?


----------



## MUM3

Englishrose25, will you be primary or secondary? It would be so nice to go out there knowing people who are in the same situation as me, a way to make friends!


----------



## missfrancesca

I had my interview & I was told on Wednesday that I have been successful, just waiting for my contract to come through.


----------



## MUM3

Congrats! Are you going to take up the post? X


----------



## MUM3

I've recieved the contract etc just trying to sort out a few details with the contract


----------



## EnglishRose25

I'm still considering the post at the minute. Not sure about some of the details of the contract at the minute so weighing up my options. What do you think you will do?

I'm in Primary. How long have you been teaching out of interest? 

Either way ill be in Dubai in August, just not sure which school.


----------



## MUM3

I've been teaching for 8years, I'm a secondary Sch teacher, I'm still deciding as well, I've had a few other offers but this has been the best package so far.

Which other schools are you going for? Tbh I've read SO many horror stories (which may or may not be true) I even started to rethink relocating. However I also have my heart set to teach in Dubai...


----------



## expatteacher2014

MUM3 said:


> Tbh I've read SO many horror stories (which may or may not be true)


Expat teachers' horror stories are incredibly subjective - one person's nightmare is another person's dream job. Literally. I'm seeing that unfold in my current school. 

Your enjoyment generally comes down to a combination of your real reasons (not the pub talk ones) for coming here and just how badly you've been treated in your current school.

My advice - be aware that you are coming to an education "system" that is inspected annually and that this is a key driver of school initiatives (sound familiar?). Be aware that you are coming to a fee paying education system where style often takes precedence over substance (IMO the same can be said of society here in Dubai too ...). If you've been teaching more than 5 years, expect to feel more like a human resource here than you did back home. Don't expect to make a truck load of money if you're coming as a singleton, having a life here is not cheap.

Dubai offers a lot in terms of experiences and travel opportunities and can be a great launchpad for an expat career - a great place for the 20 something teacher looking to broaden their horizons.


----------



## MUM3

Wow. Thanks expateacher for your honest reply. See if these bad reviews are all because teachers didn't want to work hard then im not bothered, I'm ready for hard work and challenges. It's just the whole 'you are constantly threatened that you'll get sacked and don't get paid on time and the rich kids are extremely spoilt and rude' is this all true? The student behavior I can deal with but being threatened by management etc would not be fun.

I take it you are currently in Dubai and plan to stay there teaching? If you don't mind me asking are you at srs? 

So I'm not a 20something singleton, I'm 30 and coming with my 3 kids, 2 of whom will be in primary, they offer a very reasonable discount on school fees so I'm hope I'm left with enough money to survive on xx


----------



## EnglishRose25

I've taught internationally before so I agree that the "expat experience" is very dependant on th individual and what they are after. It's no picnic and people who think they are getting a long holiday will be disappointed but there is a much better work life balance as long as you are consistent and work well throughout the year. 

From what I have read, salaries are negotiable so I have in mind what I'm worth based on my experience and plan to discuss the contract before I accept. 

The school have been quite slow with contact. I sent them some questions on Wdnesday and haven't heard anything back yet. Has anyone else found this with SRS?


----------



## MUM3

English rose srs are very slow responding, they sent me a contract on Monday, I replied with some questions and didn't get an answer until thursday. I rang and text them inbetween to see what the delay was as I said I have other decisions to mane that helped speed up their response. Theyll be back open tomoro so you'll maybe get a response then. It also depends which of the 3 HR advisers is dealing with your application, One is really helpful and fast and the other not so much.

Are you still deciding? 

P.s. I recieved an offer letter with salary details etc not a contract with staff handbook etc


----------



## EnglishRose25

Ok that makes me feel better. If I don't hear back soon I'll try to hurry them up a bit. Mine was a letter of offer too but I wanted to negotiate some elements of it.


----------



## EnglishRose25

I've not decided yet. It really does depend on how flexible they can be in terms of the benefit package and salary. As it stands, I don't think the package is right for me but for better basic salary and a decent accommodation allowance Id probably take the offer.


----------



## MUM3

I'm fairly new to this forum and can't figure out how to pm
From my phone - so we can discuss packages - that is only of course if you want to x


----------



## EnglishRose25

MUM3 said:


> I'm fairly new to this forum and can't figure out how to pm
> From my phone - so we can discuss packages - that is only of course if you want to x


I PM'd you MUM3.


----------



## expatteacher2014

MUM3 said:


> It's just the whole 'you are constantly threatened that you'll get sacked and don't get paid on time and the rich kids are extremely spoilt and rude' is this all true? The student behavior I can deal with but being threatened by management etc would not be fun.
> 
> I take it you are currently in Dubai and plan to stay there teaching? If you don't mind me asking are you at srs?


No, I'm not at SRS and yes I'm currently teaching in Dubai though likely to move on (internationally) once my 2 years is up.

There are no unions to back you up here and teachers are easily replaced, so it doesn't surprise me to hear of poor leadership teams making staff feel this. Not being paid on time is certainly something I've experienced here.

I would never discourage anyone from coming out and giving it a try, I would just caution against thinking of it as a long term move in the first instance - it's not without frustrations


----------



## EnglishRose25

Expatteacher, since you've done it already, do you know how long it takes to get visas attested etc. What is the process involved? 

I'm so excited to move to Dubai. I've worked internationally before so I know what to expect once I get there in terms of the time taken to get visas sorted but I've never been through the process of getting documents attested before.


----------



## expatteacher2014

EnglishRose25 said:


> Expatteacher, since you've done it already, do you know how long it takes to get visas attested etc. What is the process involved?
> .


You can get your documents attested (legalised) in a couple of weeks if you're efficient. The school will tell you what they need, usually degree and QTS but marriage and children's birth certificates may also be needed if relevant. As I recall you have to:

- get your documents certified as true copies by a solicitor or notary public (more expensive)
- send them off to the FCO to be legalised (this was about 30 quid per doc when I did it)
- send the FCO legalised copies to the UAE Embassy to be legalised by them (20 quid per doc when I did it)

It's commonplace to Russian doll your special delivery envelopes so that the FCO send the documents straight to the UAE Embassy, who then send them back to you. 

The FCO website is useful: https://www.gov.uk/get-document-legalised 
The UAE Embassy site too: Embassy of the UAE in London » Legalisation 

Note, this is just so that the school can apply for your visa, you will enter the UAE on a temporary work visa at best (emailed to you) or on a visit visa. You have to get your blood tests, X-rays etc done over here before your full visa application will progress. Your school should support with this bit.


----------



## irnbru07

MUM3 said:


> I've been teaching for 8years, I'm a secondary Sch teacher, I'm still deciding as well, I've had a few other offers but this has been the best package so far.
> 
> Which other schools are you going for? Tbh I've read SO many horror stories (which may or may not be true) I even started to rethink relocating. However I also have my heart set to teach in Dubai...


@englishrose 

Ive been offered a position at srs too as a maths teacher.
They emailed said I was successful but not heard anything since, and my referees havent been contacted either.

Im slightly apprehensive how long did it take for your contratc to come through or referees to be contacted and also do you know much about accomodation and the package given?

Your advice would be invaluable - cheers

(Scotland, Glasgow).


----------



## MUM3

They are really slow, don't worry. They took references prior to job offer though. And then no news since, they are quite busy with this huge recruitment drive, let us know when you get your offer letter. 

Oh n congrats! I'm secondary too,


----------



## irnbru07

@mum3 

yea i called today! And they said they would find out and call me back - no call back though!
Im going to call again tomorrow morning at 7am and ask to speak to the Prinicpal.

Do they send a request to the referees? 
Im just eager as Ive had offers elsewhere, so would like to know what srs are offering.

What subject area are you?


----------



## MUM3

Yeah they ask for referee details and then contact them directly. Might be a good idea to call the principal as I think alot of us are waiting for replies. Please let us know how you get on. During the interview the principal did say hr may take a while to get back to you. 
Which other schools have you got offers from? Srs package is quite reasonable (not the worst) not the best x


----------



## EnglishRose25

irnbru07 said:


> @englishrose
> 
> Ive been offered a position at srs too as a maths teacher.
> They emailed said I was successful but not heard anything since, and my referees havent been contacted either.
> 
> Im slightly apprehensive how long did it take for your contratc to come through or referees to be contacted and also do you know much about accomodation and the package given?
> 
> Your advice would be invaluable - cheers
> 
> (Scotland, Glasgow).


I think they must be really busy in HR because everyone is saying the same about them being slow. You could try mentioning in your email that you have other offers and see if this speeds them up but don't appear too impatient in case they call your bluff! They are really slow at responding, I've been waiting 4 working days (7 including the weekend) for a reply. I did get my offer last week though so if you haven't even had this I'd keep chasing them for a reply. Sorry you are having trouble. I hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## Idil_Kilic

Hi All 

Just read through all of the posts on here. I am new to this forum so haven't quite got the hang of it - but have posted in a similar thread about SRS. 

I have a telephone interview tomorrow, but I'm a bit worried due to some of the reviews, although I must say this thread is a lot more positive than the other. Thank you @Englishrose25  ...

I'm just happy to see that I'm not alone in this!!

Thank you all and I hope that you will be happy to answer any questions I may have. 

Idil


----------



## irnbru07

I think I will call/email the principal direct and see how I get on.
Tbh I have had other offers, one from jeddah and another from an institute in dubai, (AIT).
The jeddah package is spot on and AIT is okish but I want to see how srs are thereafter make my final decision.

I cant wait for them to get back to me as easter is next week and respectively my referees will need at least few days. Its irritating they are taking this long, none of my other job offers took this long 

Nevertheless I'll let you guys know how it is.


----------



## outstanding

*Srs*

Have they explained to you the observation protocols at SRS? I would never discourage anyone from coming out here either, but if you have your own family it is worth thinking very carefully about what you want for them.


----------



## MUM3

outstanding said:


> Have they explained to you the observation protocols at SRS? I would never discourage anyone from coming out here either, but if you have your own family it is worth thinking very carefully about what you want for them.



Hi please elaborate or pm me! I'm coming out with my Children...


----------



## EnglishRose25

@outstanding 
Could you explain what you mean by 'observation protocols'?


----------



## outstanding

The number of observations for instance?


----------



## MUM3

EnglishRose25 said:


> @outstanding
> Could you explain what you mean by 'observation protocols'?


I was told if you get 3-4 outstanding lessons obs a year, your monthly salary goes up, nothing about the protocols ...

@outstanding, we would be grateful for your reply.


----------



## MUM3

outstanding said:


> The number of observations for instance?


One a term??


----------



## MUM3

MUM3 said:


> outstanding said:
> 
> 
> 
> The number of observations for instance?
> 
> 
> 
> One a term??
Click to expand...


Sorry to bombard you here. I was also told its two teachers per class (team teaching approach) 14 students each ...(so a class of 28)


----------



## outstanding

It is currently a minimum of 7 a year. In respect to team teaching, you would be best contacting the head of department for your subject (or year leader) and discussing the situation as it is this year.


----------



## MUM3

outstanding said:


> It is currently a minimum of 7 a year. In respect to team teaching, you would be best contacting the head of department for your subject (or year leader) and discussing the situation as it is this year.


What are the protocols for these 7 a year observations - Standard Ofsted criteria based? 
Are you still at srs?


----------



## outstanding

They are based on KHDA criteria (which are based on OFSTED). Extra emphasis on books and data. Formal lesson plan required. It is unclear if notice will always be given for these lesson observations.


----------



## MUM3

So just the usual work that's expected of teachers, that doesn't seem out of the ordinary as long as your doing a good job, is there something im missing here ???


----------



## irnbru07

@outstanding

Hey.. what do you mean by observation protocols?? 

Its just me moving, I have no family eg kids.


----------



## outstanding

Maybe it is usual - not in my experience though. What subject would you be teaching? And how old are your children?


----------



## EnglishRose25

@outstanding 
Do you/did you work at SRS? Where does your information come from? X


----------



## Idil_Kilic

Hi Everyone 

I just had my interview this morning with the head teacher. She seemed really lovely. 

I really want to know a bit more about the school, but can't seem to find much information. 

Are there any Science Teachers currently working at SRS? 
Any information at all would be much appreciated (department/teachers/pupils/senior management team/accommodation). 

Thank you 
Idil  
A


----------



## MUM3

Idil_Kilic said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I just had my interview this morning with the head teacher. She seemed really lovely.
> 
> I really want to know a bit more about the school, but can't seem to find much information.
> 
> Are there any Science Teachers currently working at SRS?
> Any information at all would be much appreciated (department/teachers/pupils/senior management team/accommodation).
> 
> Thank you
> Idil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A


Hi well done on your interview, did you get offered the job? 

What specialism are you in science? Srs have a staff handbook on their website with all the info you just asked for....


----------



## Idil_Kilic

Hiya 

Thank you. I haven't heard back yet, the interview was just this morning. I received an email from HR requesting reference details. It seems promising. 

I have looked in the handbook - i was more so asking to find out if the department/teachers/pupils were nice as I haven't read great reviews (been doing more research). 

My specialisms are Biology and Chemistry. And what about you, what subject do you teach? 
I gather from previous posts that you've accepted a job at SRS.. I really hope it all works out well. 

Idil


----------



## expatteacher2014

7 graded obs per year is most definitely not "usual" in a healthy school. Special measures, maybe ...


----------



## Idil_Kilic

Hiya

Just an update - I got offered the job  .... It's a bit strange though - they've asked me to sign an acceptance letter before emailing me the contract. I've replied asking to see the terms and conditions. 

Maybe i'll see some of you out there!


----------



## MUM3

Same here! Let me know what they come back with X


----------



## expatteacher2015

What does s.r.s. stand for?


----------



## Stevesolar

expatteacher2015 said:


> What does s.r.s. stand for?


Hi,
The rather unusually named School of Research Science.
From the KHDA reports it appears to be aimed at the local population - rather than Expat kids.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## expatteacher2015

Slightly tongue in cheek - I have heard much better descriptions for 's.r.s.'. Sorry!


----------



## hawk eye

How do i private message people here. Have a few Qs for a few of you. Do i have to make 5 posts or something?


----------



## Stevesolar

hawk eye said:


> How do i private message people here. Have a few Qs for a few of you. Do i have to make 5 posts or something?


Hi,
Yes - 5 posts required.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## expatteacher2015

Defo 5 posts


----------



## hawk eye

Thanks!


----------



## dubaiteacher

Idil_Kilic said:


> Hiya
> 
> Thank you. I haven't heard back yet, the interview was just this morning. I received an email from HR requesting reference details. It seems promising.
> 
> I have looked in the handbook - i was more so asking to find out if the department/teachers/pupils were nice as I haven't read great reviews (been doing more research).
> 
> My specialisms are Biology and Chemistry. And what about you, what subject do you teach?
> I gather from previous posts that you've accepted a job at SRS.. I really hope it all works out well.
> 
> Idil


Hello all,

I used to work at SRS so can give you an honest account of the place.

The inspectorate body here (the KHDA) is not fit for purpose so take any of their assessments with a heavy pinch of salt! There is a mismatch between the reports and the reality of a school.

The school, well, the best thing that I could say is that it is a foot in the door of teaching in Dubai.
A lot of people start here and then move elsewhere.
Dubai is also a fun place to live, so if thats your priority then the job itself shouldn't matter too much.

The school itself,
Turnover of staff is extremely high.
Student behaviour is poor but this is due to lack of clear behaviour policy and it not being implemented.
Management is extremely poor. A mix of inexperienced SMT and others who couldn't cut it in the UK.
Very authoritarian and cold. If you're used to an understanding management and a strong union from a uk comprehensive, it might take a while to get used how the hierarchy works there.

However, if you're young and single and just want a cruisy job and enjoy the weekends then it might appeal as well.

They observe lots of lessons and try and follow suit with the latest acronyms and ideas from the uk, but if you keep your head down and don't kick up a fuss and do as you're told, you can just about tolerate the job. Don't ask too many questions and don't try to change anything, that's when your card will be marked. It's all downhill from there....
Hence the high turnover of staff!

All in all, it depends on why you're coming to Dubai.
If you're young, single and fancy some sun and a good time, why not, you can tolerate the job and forget about professional development for a few years.
If you're a bit older or coming out with a family, then maybe think about what other options you have available.

In the end of the day it's all about priorities.
Thanks,
dubaiteacher


----------



## MUM3

Hi Dubaiteacher! Thanks for your info, can you give any insight into what the acommadation is like? 

Also you said the job can be 'cruisy' but how can that be with the no. of observations and poor behaviour, also although there khda report might not be accurate as you say. How about there British overseas inspection report that is also good / outstanding I believe? That can't be so far from the truth can it.
Something to think about I guess....yes there is a huge staff turnover but it appears to be the case for alot of school in the Middle East when the 2 year contracts come to an end .....


----------



## dubaiteacher

MUM3 said:


> Hi Dubaiteacher! Thanks for your info, can you give any insight into what the acommadation is like?
> 
> Also you said the job can be 'cruisy' but how can that be with the no. of observations and poor behaviour, also although there khda report might not be accurate as you say. How about there British overseas inspection report that is also good / outstanding I believe? That can't be so far from the truth can it.
> Something to think about I guess....yes there is a huge staff turnover but it appears to be the case for alot of school in the Middle East when the 2 year contracts come to an end .....


Hi, the accommodation is actually decent.
The area isn't the best, but there's far worse as well.
At times it feels just a little away from everything, but handy for the airport I guess.

The British Overseas Inspection, so I've heard, seem to dole out grades fairly easily.
You pay for their services, meaning it's in their best interest if they help you out.
Nobody pays money for a bad inspection!
People scratching each others backs etc, google it for more info, won't bother repeating too much here.

Yeah, the job is weird, lots of hoops, can be frustrating, boys behaviour pretty wild, but once you learn to let it wash over you you can go on cruise control.
Big, big school. Nod your head, do your half termly lesson plan, don't p**s off the wrong kid who might have a bit of wasta, keep under the radar and you'll be fine.

If that's what you want then go for it. Sounds strange, but it actually suits some people quite well. Guess it depends on whether you're one of those kinds of people.

The place is a bit of a farce but at the end of the day its a job and some cash in your pocket for the weekend. Better thank some rough suburb in London anyway!


----------



## spanisheyes

Also starting in srs in august...like some other posters not bothered about lesson obs etc and looking forward to a change. Nothing can be worse than uk!! 
Can anyone confirm if dubai authorities actually demand notary public certification or if any solicitor's certification will do? Big cost difference...


----------



## spanisheyes

Post 2 of 5... anyone joining the English dept?


----------



## rpoll

Hey I was offered a year 1 job last month and now just waiting to hear back, have signed my contract and got my package, so excited! Would be nice to know people I may be working with for the next two years?! Did someone mention a facebook page? How do I find it? Many thanks xx


----------



## expatteacher2014

spanisheyes said:


> Can anyone confirm if dubai authorities actually demand notary public certification or if any solicitor's certification will do?


Solicitor certified copy is fine for most document types, check the FCO website for details.



spanisheyes said:


> Nothing can be worse than uk!!


Hold judgement until you've finished your first year, it's not all sun an sangrilla you know


----------



## spanisheyes

expatteacher2014 said:


> Solicitor certified copy is fine for most document types, check the FCO website for details.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Hold judgement until you've finished your first year, it's not all sun an sangrilla you know


Oh I know - but after nearly 20 years in the UK, I'm more than ready.


----------



## BBmover

spanisheyes said:


> Oh I know - but after nearly 20 years in the UK, I'm more than ready.


After 20 years in the UK nothing compares you for teaching here.....


----------



## spanisheyes

Nothing compares you to teaching here? What do you mean? It's too different to make a sensible comparison? Teaching in the state sector in the uk is a breeze? Or vice versa?


----------



## dubaiteacher

Teaching in a UK comp: actually making a difference to society, endless bureaucracy, students have more rights than the teachers, professional standards, grey, dull, humdrum

Teaching in the UAE: profit making schools, cowboy management the norm, nice weather, lots to do at the weekend, less aggressive children, always playing catchup with acronyms that other schools stopped using years ago, less competitive professionally so plenty of absolute clowns find themselves in SMT positions although also means if you're half decent you could land yourself a HOD role in a couple of years

Teaching in Dubai is easier but more disillusioning.
Dubai itself, easy, pleasing on the eye, but disillusioning.
The education system here is a product of the place.
Also after being deskilled means it'll be pretty much impossible to return to a UK comp in the future, but if you don't intend to it doesn't matter.


----------



## spanisheyes

Thanks for the explanation...I'll find out I suppose...


----------



## outstanding

Even teachers at srs that have been there for Years still aren't ready for teaching at srs!


----------



## Toontyrannts

*Job Offer SRS*

Hi there,

I have been offered a job at SRS starting in September 15. I currently teaching in a school which is in special measure due to the area the school is located and hence really tough behaviour to deal with.

I have done research and have noticed quite a few negative comments about the school.

I have spoken to the head of secondary and he is a very likable gentleman.

Could anybody shed some light on what the school is like to teach in now as I believe these reviews are quite old.

Thank you


----------



## dubaiteacher

The school is a strange place to teach.

Weak management is the cause behind all of its problems.
They blame the kids, but the kids wouldn't be as they are if they had discipline and boundaries.
Self serving management find scapegoats amongst the staff to blame for their own incompetency. Current head is as bad as the rest of them.
They keep on looking for an external solution, i.e. different teachers, a new building, new IT stuff, new assessment criteria, new inspection criteria, new lesson planning pro forms, whatever, but none of it makes a difference as the people in charge haven't got a clue.
Any real change will only come about through internal changes.

It needs a SMT cull, but all that happens is that teachers either get fired or become disillusioned and leave. Hence the high turnover of staff, hence the constant job advertisements on the TES

If you're single and teaching at a s**t school in the uk then got for it, you've got nothing to lose, if you're career focused or got a family then avoid. Depends on your situation and where you're coming from.


----------



## Toontyrannts

Thanks r the quick reply.

My situation is as follows;

Im 26, single, want to make some money and travel and live a little more.

However, I have high expectation in my classroom and are consistency is crucial ( learn quick in a behaviour ridden establishment). If there is no policy in place, how are the students sanctioned, and if not done properly do the senior leadership have the teachers back and support?

Thank you


----------



## Stevesolar

Toontyrannts said:


> Thanks r the quick reply.
> 
> My situation is as follows;
> 
> Im 26, single, want to make some money and travel and live a little more.
> 
> However, I have high expectation in my classroom and are consistency is crucial ( learn quick in a behaviour ridden establishment). If there is no policy in place, how are the students sanctioned, and if not done properly do the senior leadership have the teachers back and support?
> 
> Thank you


Hi,
I know quite a few teachers from different schools in the UAE and wider GCC.
I am not talking about this specific school - but i get the impression that some of my friends are more like zoo keepers than teachers!
One works at a school where the kids arrive at any time during the morning and quite a few of them escape over the back fence at breaktime (having used their mobile to summon their driver to take them for a burger!)
At another school bullying is rife and nothing seems to be done to sanction the kids and the teachers are too frightened to discuss with the parents - in case they offend someone of influence and get deported.
I get the impression that teaching in the GCC is not for the faint hearted!!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## spanisheyes

Dubaiteacher, do you actually teach at srs? You seem very sure it's a difficult school...


----------



## Toontyrannts

*SRS job offer*

Heya,

Just wondered are you in the same boat as me and what have you decided. The mixed reviews are frustrating!


----------



## outstanding

Dubaiteacher has very eloquently described the situation. I would also add terrible it/hr/finance to it. Not suitable if you have children or if you have high standards.


----------



## expatina

Hi guys, I've had an interview with srs. Are there any new teachers to srs this year or current teachers that can give me some honest info. I think the interview went well and I'm not sure if I will take the offer because of mixed reviews. Help!


----------



## missblush

Hello, just a quick question. I was offered a job at SRS about six weeks ago & they said would contact my references & contract would be sent out. This has not happened yet. I have contacted the school via email who have said they've had system problems & that they will get it sorted asap but I'm starting to worry. Is this usual for this school & are they a bit slow with paper work?

I am thinking of ringing them tomorrow to chase it up again. Thank you.


----------



## dubaiteacher

_If there is no policy in place, how are the students sanctioned, and if not done properly do the senior leadership have the teachers back and support?_

First of all apologies for the late response.

The above quote is an excellent point!
Basically, students are not sanctioned, managers are self serving meaning people get stitched up if it saves them taking any flack or blame.

High standards and consistency are not the srs way, you'll have to compromise these to work there, otherwise you'll go insane


----------



## dubaiteacher

I have taught there, so know the deal, speak to anyone who has done so and you'll get a familiar story.
Kids are crazy, but kids are kids, they're a product of their environment, which is the schools ultimate failing in not being able to help them develop into emotionally rounded individuals. But the students are the ones blamed by the management, for their lack of being able to manage them.


----------



## expatteacher2015

expatina said:


> Hi guys, I've had an interview with srs. Are there any new teachers to srs this year or current teachers that can give me some honest info. I think the interview went well and I'm not sure if I will take the offer because of mixed reviews. Help!


Mixed reviews?! What is mixed about the reviews?!


----------



## expatina

Lol. I know. The reviews are leaning more to the negative side actually. I haven't actually heard anything significantly positive. I got the offer by the way.....


----------



## englishteacher1

Hi expatina,

Did you accept the offer?


----------



## expatina

englishteacher1 said:


> Hi expatina,
> 
> Did you accept the offer?


No I didn't. My gut feeling said no. Just way too many negative reviews. I haven't really seen a positive yet. Did you get an offer?


----------



## englishteacher1

I accepted my offer. Was a good package and I thought that the interview was very open. Which subject were you?


----------



## expatina

Yes the package was very good. That's why I was so indecisive lol. Good luck! I'm sure it'll be great if you approach with a positive attitude. Every school will have teachers who don't enjoy working there, so you never know.....you may like it  Science


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
The KHDA have just released the Dubai school inspection reports for this year.
Just read the SRS report and it is actually very positive. School achieved a a"good" rating.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## missmanchester

If anybody wants any info they can pm me.


----------



## Stevkav11

rpoll said:


> Hey I was offered a year 1 job last month and now just waiting to hear back, have signed my contract and got my package, so excited! Would be nice to know people I may be working with for the next two years?! Did someone mention a facebook page? How do I find it? Many thanks xx


Hi, I've accepted a primary post. Will private message you once I get 5 posts!


----------



## missblush

Hi, how long did it take you primary people from being offered the job over the phone to receiving the contract? Thanks.


----------



## adventure_teacher

Hi, I have read the majority of this thread and seem to be in the same boat as many. 

I have received an offer and heard nothing since. I need to hand my notice in at my current school ASAP (Definitely before 31st May) worried that I might not have a post despite the offer!

Does anybody know how long this takes?

I have tried phoning, texting and emailing. Really worried and all I want is clarification so I can start to look forward to a new challenge/adventure!


----------



## outstanding

adventure_teacher said:


> Hi, I have read the majority of this thread and seem to be in the same boat as many.
> 
> I have received an offer and heard nothing since. I need to hand my notice in at my current school ASAP (Definitely before 31st May) worried that I might not have a post despite the offer!
> 
> Does anybody know how long this takes?
> 
> I have tried phoning, texting and emailing. Really worried and all I want is clarification so I can start to look forward to a new challenge/adventure!


It takes them as long as they want it to take them. Get used to that feeling... It will last a while.


----------



## expatteacher2015

Another year over! This year was tough, real tough. Not all the teachers survived and those that stayed to the end were put through the toughest of trials with attempts to remove gratuity, responsibility allowance, changing contracts, post dating cheques etc. Generally a horrible end to the year. 

So, looking back, what were the greatest moments/ quotes from the last two years? My favourite humorous quote came from a teacher at SRS after the school got 'Good' He said, "I don't think SRS is a good school", at which point I expected him to give the appropriate grade. Instead he followed it up with, "I don't think it's even a school!"

Any other tales out there?


----------



## BedouGirl

Please remember this is a public forum and the laws that prevail in the country we live in. Thank you.


----------



## Kaymary

Hi, I am coming to work in the school not employed directly by the school but employed by students parents. I am looking for accommodation, any one tell me wher to rent or where you girls will be staying?


----------



## dubaiteacher

I have heard a few things but cannot be sure that they are true.
Someone mentioned something about a crocodile in a bath tab in primary school, but that would be far too ridiculous...


----------



## Kaymary

I need a location name to find accommodation close to the school please


----------



## spanisheyes

From what I know, school accommodation is in Mirdif


----------



## expatteacher2015

dubaiteacher said:


> I have heard a few things but cannot be sure that they are true.
> Someone mentioned something about a crocodile in a bath tab in primary school, but that would be far too ridiculous...


Ha ha - not actually totally untrue from what I remember. It was a baby croc though. I remember a student bringing in a falcon once, unannounced. I think there may have been a monkey once too.


----------



## Kaymary

Thank you


----------



## expatteacher2015

How is srs?


----------



## twowheelsgood

expatteacher2015 said:


> I think there may have been a monkey once too.


What did he bring in ?


----------



## expatteacher2015

A few policies about which side to walk on.


----------

